# Am I right...teflon tape not needed on new faucet lines?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are right --no tape--


----------



## kibblesret (Jan 22, 2011)

No tape! if you do put teflon tape on the fittings it is possible that it can get in where the rubber o-rings are and cause a leak. Not likely, definately worst case but still.....


----------

